# 2015 South FL. Gathering Thread is Missing ........



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2015)

ok..  so it seems the 2015 South Fl. Gathering thread has just up and disappeared..  any ideas ??  deleted ??


----------



## dougmays (Jul 9, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok.. so it seems the 2015 South Fl. Gathering thread has just up and disappeared.. any ideas ?? deleted ??


I've posted a couple messages in the Mod forum. Trying to figure out what happened. I'm going to send a PM now


----------



## dougmays (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2015)

cool..  thanks Doug....  don't understand why the thread would be missing tho...  haven't heard of any other threads that are missing because of the spammers ...


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 9, 2015)

I went looking for it, can't find it.


----------



## dougmays (Jul 9, 2015)

Found it and its been restored. We are good again!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 9, 2015)

Gee I think Keith is just getting old and can't see anymore


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Jerry..  that's too funny... true...  but funny...  :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Don't understand why it was deleted ...   ???????


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 9, 2015)

While trying to clean up spam in the events section a mod hit a wrong button that's all it's fixed now


----------

